# MY NEW BRIAN MONTY BUILD



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Brian is building me a Baby for my Bluesqeen. More or less similar to a 339 in size.

Here are a couple of pictures and an other picture for the color reference .


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Ooh!...that’s gonna be a beauty! Enjoy the anticipation and your new guitar!


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Jacques, that is a winner for sure, a real beauty...congrats.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

OH, that looks like a full Monty


----------



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

Gorgeous guitar. Enjoy.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That looks great!

Does this mean the Eastman is going back on the block?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS!

Beautiful looking guitar.
Have you decided on the pickups?

When do you hope to get it?

BTW...Your are preachin' to the choir here...


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

greco said:


> CONGRATS!
> 
> Beautiful looking guitar.
> Have you decided on the pickups?
> ...


Nice guitars you have there...

I did not decided yet for the pickups. I have OX4 Low Winds in my Bluesqueen so I was thinking

Wolftone DR Vintage neck and Marshall Head bridge or

Thornbuckers Neck and Thornbuckers + Bridge.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I like Lollar Imperials. I have high winds in my SG and it's killer. I bought a set of regular Imperials but I have not installed them yet. They are also found in Collings guitars.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

I should get it very soon!!!


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

It looks more brownish than the reference. Your look better, I prefer it that way.
You went for the gold hardware and multiply turtoise guard?


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

You are right.I prefer this color. I always let Brian choose the final color.

I did not asked for a guard but might put one on. Just want to see the guitar and play it before deciding. I put one on my Bluesqueen and I like it. No gold hardware.

Pickups will be Wolftones Dr Vintage neck and Marshallhead bridge.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

I should get it on Sunday. I can't wait to play this one.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, spectacular.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Sounds good just looking at it. Congrats. Its beautiful


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Now that’s something to put your name on, damn fine work.


----------



## ekim (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

ekim said:


> Wow!


Only one like that....


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Holy shit!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! Another Monty classic.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

fatherjacques said:


> I should get it on Sunday. I can't wait to play this one.
> 
> View attachment 341590
> View attachment 341592


Congrats...that looks fantastic!!! Solid top?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations! A work of art that sounds and feels amazing.

ENJOY!


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow!...such an eye-catching finish and tasteful as well. What was your final decision on the pickups?


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Holy shite I LOVE that! Looks incredible


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Roots-Picker said:


> Wow!...such an eye-catching finish and tasteful as well. What was your final decision on the pickups?


Wolfetone Dr Vintage neck and Marshallhead bridge


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice! that’s a great Christmas present you gave yourself. Enjoy!


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

My new guitar is home!


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Better pictures:


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

WHY ARE YOU YELLING????...oh and congrats


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Here are the first pictures Brian sent me for my new BLUESMASTER build. Korina body and neck and quilted maple top. I can't wait to see next pictures!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Awesome. Your Monty collection is killer!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice
What colour are you going fkr this time?

First ive checked out his site...that Delta looks spiffy!!


----------



## Pontiac6million (Oct 4, 2016)

fatherjacques said:


> Here are the first pictures Brian sent me for my new BLUESMASTER build. Korina body and neck and quilted maple top. I can't wait to see next pictures!
> View attachment 360120
> View attachment 360121
> View attachment 360122
> ...


Does Brian usually send lots of photos and updates? If so does he send them as the build goes or do you azk for updates and progress pics?


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

You're spoiled with those beautiful guitars!!!


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Pontiac6million said:


> Does Brian usually send lots of photos and updates? If so does he send them as the build goes or do you azk for updates and progress pics?


I asked for them. I like to see the process .


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

sillyak said:


> You're spoiled with those beautiful guitars!!!


I am 65 now so I told myself why not?... These guitars will go to my daughter one of these days.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> Nice
> What colour are you going fkr this time?
> 
> First ive checked out his site...that Delta looks spiffy!!


Should be Cherry Sunburst or similar. Brian always do something very nice.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well done.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

They all look great. Congrats.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Last pictures I received this morning.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

That's going to be very nice.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, what's the story on that fretboard material? Looks spectacular!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Whoa! Ziricote board?


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

COCOBOLO


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That was my second guess haha.


----------



## albaloney (Nov 29, 2009)

My Monty Bluesmaster is probably the best Les Paul styled guitar I have ever played or owned.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Ready for wet sanding....!


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Other pictures.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow, that’s a beauty!


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Very soon home....


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Alright! I bet you are excited!


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

It is now home! First impression. 

Awesome neck, probably the best neck I ever had on a guitar.
Very loud guitar unplugged, 
Only 6.8lbs. 
Super balanced guitar.
Stays in tune

*READY TO ROCK TOMORROW!*


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Oh wow.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

That looks amazing. Bet it sounds just as good.


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

A couple of pictures at day light.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

ah come on.... we deserve a "family photoshoot".


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Very soon.


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

What a beautiful guitar, you must be very pleased after waiting so patiently for this build! (You’re definitely more patient than I would be, @fatherjacques !...)


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

I am very pleased with this one. The wait was not that bad. Only 6 months  

Brian's guitar are simply awesome sounding and playing ones.


----------



## Freeflyjer (Aug 21, 2021)

Dang, that’s a nice guitar. Great choice of color on the finish, very tasteful.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

@fatherjacques , beautiful. Well worth the wait. The flame and the burst are stunning.
Enjoy buddy. ( I have to go back and re-read, what pickups are they?)


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

Pickups are OX4 Low Wind


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm late to the party fatherj, but WOW, a hell of an addition to your Monty's ...I love the specs on this one.... Enjoy it well ~!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

fatherjacques said:


> Other pictures.
> View attachment 376158
> View attachment 376159


Is that fella Monty?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

MarkM said:


> Is that fella Monty?


Looks like him. There are some photos of him on his website and I’ve seen him in some YouTube videos, as well. 





__





The Luthier | Monty Guitars







www.montyguitars.com


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

MarkM said:


> Is that fella Monty?


Yes it is him. A great person!


----------

